# Donations for Shark!



## jeneje (Jan 10, 2015)

Members of GRF,
I have cleared this with Harold, as some of you may already have read, "Shark" had a serious stroke that put him in the Huntsville hospital in Ala. I have setup a fund to help his family. If you would like to donate you can do so through Paypal using this email address - "[email protected]" all proceeds will go to his wife. My understanding is this is life threatening and he is going into surgery today. Our prayers and thoughts are with his family. 

Thank you,
Ken


----------



## necromancer (Jan 10, 2015)

sending $20.00

great idea to help Shark, thank you


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2015)

Just bumping this up. Jeff needs our help. I sent my donation. No amount is too small.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 10, 2015)

necromancer, thank you, 
Ken


----------



## necromancer (Jan 10, 2015)

wish i could send more !!

hopping more people will help out in this time of need.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 10, 2015)

Checked my PayPal account and is empty, I have to wait tomorrow.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys to update, so far you (The forum) has denoted $140.00 - Thank you. I am sure this will help out Jeff and his family. I will keep all of you updated as this grows.
Ken


----------



## butcher (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you jeneje (Ken).


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sent my bit of support, hope he will get well soon. Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2015)

keeping the post up top.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 11, 2015)

Update $185.00 so far good job guys,,,,Thank you.
Ken


----------



## jeneje (Jan 11, 2015)

$252.00 now,,,  Looking good,,Thanks
Ken


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2015)

a good reason for us canadian members to help, the usa does not have free medical like we have up here.

i can't imagine the hospital fees alone. anything will help.

thanks all that have pitched in & to those that are going to help.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 11, 2015)

Update, as of 2:00 PM today the forums have collected $277.00 dollars for shark (Jeff) and his family. I have contacted Geo, who lives a short distance away from the hospital where he is at. Geo, was more then happy to take the funds over to him and his family. I will wire the funds shortly through Paypal to Geo, and they will have it Today.

For those of you that donated thank you, this will be a great help to his wife, having extra money for food, gas and hotel will take a burden off of her while Jeff is being treated. He will be going in for open heart surgery Monday and we will update as we find out his condition. 

You can still donate through Paypal using the email address: "[email protected]" All monies collected will be given to the family.

Thank you for your time and effort.
Kenneth


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys, I am bumping this thread. Jeff hasn't been able to work for months and the only income they have is from his wife working at a gas station. She, of coarse, has been with him since he's been in the hospital and will continue to stay with him until he is out of the woods. Jeff is one of our own and is in some dire straits at the moment. Not being able to work does not mean that the bills stop coming in. I know that many here have not spoken with Jeff personally and times are hard for everyone but I'm sure that most everyone here can spare a few dollars. This is a personal plea from me to you to help one of our fellow members who needs this help and can't even ask for it himself. Ken is forwarding the monies donated to me so I can deliver it personally to Jeff and his wife in the hospital. I live about twenty minutes from the hospital and would love to deliver our symbol of caring brotherhood to him in his time of need. This is not something that will end with a surgery. Jeff will not be able to work for at least a few months and his wife is sure to miss a lot of time at work. This show of brotherhood and compassion from us will mean that perhaps the electricity stays on or the car payment is made. 

If anyone would rather send their donation to me directly, the Email address is [email protected] and I will make sure Jeff gets it.


----------



## Shark (Jan 11, 2015)

I wanted to say thanks for all the support from everyone, and will try to keep you updated. The recent tests have shown that the first surgery will be postponed until Wednesday. The doctors are now saying that a blockage in the left carotid artery had caused it to start growing new branches. Some have become able to complete a new connection for a blood supply to areas that needed it. It is also a complication in that they now have to determine which ones need to be moved and which ones are more useful as they are. These older areas that have tried healing is the reason I am able to communicate and have had no pain other than the tests and needle sticks. While we do have pretty good insurance it right around 100 mile from the hospital to my house which is a bit hard to deal with.


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, I was hoping to take the money to him today but I forgot about the delay between paypal and the bank. 

From my Email alert : Hello jeff,

You asked us to transfer $277.00 USD from PayPal to your bank account, and we're processing it now. It usually takes 3-4 business days for transfers like this to go through, so you should see the money in your bank account by Jan 15, 2015.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Geo said:


> Well, I was hoping to take the money to him today but I forgot about the delay between paypal and the bank.
> 
> From my Email alert : Hello jeff,
> 
> You asked us to transfer $277.00 USD from PayPal to your bank account, and we're processing it now. It usually takes 3-4 business days for transfers like this to go through, so you should see the money in your bank account by Jan 15, 2015.



If Shark has a paypal account with a credit card attached to it he can use it right when you transfer it to him.


----------



## JHS (Jan 11, 2015)

I asked shark if he has a paypal and he does not.


----------



## Shark (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for cutting the first post short. It now looks like Wednesday will be the first attempt at repairing the right carotid artery. The left side will be left as it is to grow on it's on. If that goes well, Friday will be the date for the open heart surgery and will be be quite a bit more difficult to deal with. The main artery from the back of the heart will be replaced. If all goes well the doctors say I could go home within a week after the last surgery, or a week from this coming Friday.


----------



## denim (Jan 11, 2015)

Wishing Shark and his family all the best.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 12, 2015)

monday morning bump.


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2015)

There's no time restraint on this at all. Since he will be unable to work for quite some time, this may turn into an ongoing thing for me. Facebook or maybe a gofundme though I'm not sure how that works. Please keep in mind that this type of concern goes for everyone here and even though no one is required to donate, I would like for our motto to be more than just words "Refiners helping one another".

Thank you all for helping out as much as you can.

Jeff


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 12, 2015)

Geo this is very encouraging to see the subject is kept relevant. 
If i was in need, i'd be glad to be a pert of this community.

Yesterday - I sent a donation + shared on my youtube channel.
Hope everyone (who can) will chip-in.


Get well Shark


----------



## JHS (Jan 13, 2015)

knowing that many of you do not have a paypal and would like to donate,I have decided that you can send a check-made out to
jeff clark 
and I will forward them to jeff.here is my address jeff c/o john sayers
168 private road 440
grandview texas usa 76050


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you John for helping out. 

I didn't think of this before and I feel I should have. Yes, please, if you want to donate by check, that is an excellent idea. Thank you again John. I will be seeing Jeff today. The first donations finally made it into my bank today and I will be going up there after lunch to deliver it myself. I can't wait to see his face when he sees the caring and generosity of all our friends here. Thank you all again. If you haven't gotten around to sending a donation, there's plenty of time but please keep in mind that but by mere chance, we could be doing this for you. Thank goodness that we have the kind of community that can pull together when we need to and help each other out. I am profoundly honored and proud to be part of this community with all of you fine people.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent in a contribution last night. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw Sharky today. He looks better than the shape doctors say he is in. Very difficult on their part. One operation could cause a stroke and the other could cause a heart attack. It's best to think in the positive and say he will be back refining with us in no time at all. He said thank you to everyone and I'm sure that once he's able, he will log in and give us all an update. 

The first operation is tomorrow, so everyone please keep Jeff in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 13, 2015)

I just wanted to say thanks to Ken and Geo for setting up the donations for Jeff (shark), its great thing everyone is doing to help him!!!


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't want to get in any trouble and if anyone finds this offensive, please let me know and I will remove it. 

It's as simple as this, every time I am presented with a situation where someone I am acquainted with is in need, I hear the question in my mind from when I was a child "am I my brothers keeper?"

If this has any meaning for you, then maybe you will understand.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 14, 2015)

Update,* $347.00* has been donated to me through Paypal for Jeff (Shark). Thank you. I have forwarded these funds to Geo, and he will get them to Shark. 
Ken


----------



## JHS (Jan 15, 2015)

Up date,
Jeff went through the neck surgery last night and they removed a clot the size of a quarter and an inch long.He is not out of danger yet,but he is doing ok.Jeff will go for the heart surgery tomorrow morning and as soon as his wife calls me,I will let you know.
Remember.
,it,s not to late to donate.Ken posted a link for paypal and a few posts down is my address for checks that I will forward un-opened to Jeff.
ANY amount will help
john


----------



## Shark (Jan 16, 2015)

I wanted to thank everyone again for the help and well wishes. It is very much appreciated.

Just to catch you up on what has happened so far. The first surgery went well, with some loss of blood pressure which took most of the night and next day to get under control. I went for prep work for today's surgery and had a rash from an allergic reaction to the antibiotics they used as a precaution. So, they have postponed the major surgery until Monday morning. They have got the itching under control now and the welts are all but gone from the reactions. I will have a scar from the corner of my jaw to the collar bone. Now I just have to get the open heart surgery where they will replace a piece about three inches long. The scar from that will be a nice one as well. Again thanks to everyone for the support and well wishes.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

We pray for speedy recovery, Bro! There are some hogs out there with your name on them!!! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## necromancer (Jan 16, 2015)

philddreamer said:


> We pray for speedy recovery, Bro! There are some hogs out there with your name on them!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Phil



yes, well wishes Jeff, i would think the hogs can wait till spring ??


----------



## JHS (Jan 17, 2015)

Above and beyond.
That's what modtheworld44 is doing for jeff.
Let me explain.Jerry is going to go to jeff's house and pick up some pins,processers,drain a ap bucket,and pick up a couple grams of un refined buttons.jerry will then process all of the material and sell the gold for jeff at no charge to shark.
Thank you modtheworld44 for being that kind of neighbor and friend.
Jeff will need care for at least eight weeks after surgery.Then several more weeks before he will be able to do much of anything.
If you can not donate,perhaps you could send some trimmed fingers and I will process them for Jeff and his wife.
There is a link to Kens paypal at the first post and my address for checks can also be used for trimmed fingers.
Thank you all for your kindness
john


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2015)

I have another amount of donations ready to deliver. I will get it up to Jeff tomorrow. Neither Ken or I have received a donation for Jeff in a week. I would like to make a personal plea to all our members to please send something. Along with John, if anyone wants to donate by either check or cash, I will add my address. If you do want to send a donation by mail, please send me a PM so I can be expecting it. Please add a note letting me know it's for Jeff. 

Jeff Massey
112 George Dr.
Decatur, Al. 35603


----------



## poudouche (Jan 17, 2015)

Geo said:


> Well, I was hoping to take the money to him today but I forgot about the delay between paypal and the bank.
> 
> From my Email alert : Hello jeff,
> 
> You asked us to transfer $277.00 USD from PayPal to your bank account, and we're processing it now. It usually takes 3-4 business days for transfers like this to go through, so you should see the money in your bank account by Jan 15, 2015.


You sent $22.00 USD to [email protected] for shark


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you Ludovic. He will receive it as soon as I can get it to him.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 18, 2015)

paypal has kept me waiting for 8 days now so i can send $20.00 to Ken for Jeff. it's still not in my paypal account ??

my bank says it was transferred on the 10th....


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Dave. Be patient, there's no need to be in too much of a hurry. Jeff will get it if it makes it to one of us. He will be in the hospital nearby me for some time yet.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 18, 2015)

maybe some intensives for donations to Jeff ?

i was thinking for all members who have donated and will be donating (minimum amount) their name will be put into a hat & drawn on (set date)
3 or 4 prizes will be (unknown for now) but say worth $10 to $50 dollars (maybe more) of material to process, (silver items, gold plated items)

or donate $5.00 get into this draw get this prize, donate $20.00 another draw for different prizes ?????

i think this will help get more people donating (your ideas, thoughts & comments are welcome)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 18, 2015)

I know what you mean but people who really want to donate they will do it without incentives. Others will not be persuaded with some fingers. It takes heart and good will to do something like that and if someone do not have heart or cant do it for some personal reasons material offer will not help.
That would be just complicated and a kind of lottery. 
There probably are many more members here facing similar problems and we simply cant help everyone. But if there is a will and a heart a lot of people may chip in.
Lets keep it simple.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 18, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> I know what you mean but people who really want to donate they will do it without incentives. Others will not be persuaded with some fingers. It takes heart and good will to do something like that and if someone do not have heart or cant do it for some personal reasons material offer will not help.
> That would be just complicated and a kind of lottery.
> There probably are many more members here facing similar problems and we simply cant help everyone. But if there is a will and a heart a lot of people may chip in.
> Lets keep it simple.


I agree, what we don't want here is members feeling shamed into donating. If they can - then they can, if they can't - they can't. All donation all greatly appreciated but are not necessary. Let the donations come from the heart, not the material things.
Ken


----------



## necromancer (Jan 18, 2015)

it was just a idea, i am donating out of kindness, i don't need prizes to be kind.

sometimes when the wheels turn...........


----------



## metatp (Jan 18, 2015)

Geo said:


> I don't want to get in any trouble and if anyone finds this offensive, please let me know and I will remove it.
> 
> It's as simple as this, every time I am presented with a situation where someone I am acquainted with is in need, I hear the question in my mind from when I was a child "am I my brothers keeper?"
> 
> If this has any meaning for you, then maybe you will understand.


Geo, It does, and I do.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## JHS (Jan 19, 2015)

Good news,
Jeff got out of surgery at one 'clock.His blood pressure is good and he should be out of ICU tomorrow.
john


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

AWESOME!!! 8)


----------



## Geo (Jan 19, 2015)

Good news. Thank you John.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 19, 2015)

very good news !!

let him know we are wishing him a fast recovery !!


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw Jeff today and he said to tell everyone thank you. He is going to have some gnarly scars but I told him it will just give him character. He was sitting up and said he is already feeling better. Huntsville Hospital has a very good cardiac center. As soon as his wife gets back, he will have the laptop to log in and give us an update.


----------



## JHS (Jan 20, 2015)

Jeff called me today.We spoke for at least a half hour.He was in good spirits and sitting up in a chair.Soon they will start physical therapy.Will let you all know more when I hear from him again.
john


----------



## royalrefiner (Feb 12, 2015)

How is he doing? I will put him in my prayers and will be sending some money or some material I have if it turns out its worth processing. An update would be greatly appreciated. 

Shark; I Hope you get well soon and can do some more refining. Once you are able to get back in your lab let me know and I'll send you something to keep you busy and help with the bills.


----------



## JHS (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff and I spoke for a little while today.He had to go in for some liquid build up in his lungs,they removed 650 ml from his lungs.He is home and seems to be doing okay.
john


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 13, 2015)

A while ago they used to suck the liquid from your lungs in a painful manner, Shark I hope for you medicine have found a better and less intrusive method.


----------



## JHS (Feb 13, 2015)

He told me they stick a long needle in his chest and draw the liquid out.
ouch"
john


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 13, 2015)

JHS said:


> He told me they stick a long needle in his chest and draw the liquid out.
> ouch"
> john


Yeah still the same...man I wish you the best again.


----------



## Shark (Feb 13, 2015)

I spent a week to clear the blood thinners out of my system. Then an out patient treatment to remove the fluid. The right lung was clear and the 650ml all came out of the left lung. And I too wish medicine had of done the job, but no, I got a two ended needle between the ribs from my back. The large needle didn't hurt anything like the one with the local painkillers. The first one went into the bone, very painful, and it is still sore. The fluids were a nasty reddish color, and smelled awful. I am glad that is over with. I do feel quite a bit better and breathing has become much easier. 

And Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and well wishes, I do believe things like that really do help in recovering from things like this. If nothing else comes up, I can start driving again March 3 and working at lifting a bit more. I am still restricted to 5lbs for now. I can now walk 3 to 4 times as far as I could before the surgery, so that is a big advantage already. I still have to take things slow, but seem to be steadily improving. 

Thank you all for the support and encouragement. 

Jeff


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 13, 2015)

Great to hear things are getting better for you, take your time to recover without any rush because if you push when you are weak you would end up causing more damage. I know bills won't take it easy and that may makes you anxious. Deep breath and lay down.


----------

